# Felt F4 (2007) or Specialized Allez Elite?



## paganopj (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

Very new to riding road bikes. I have a dirt bike that has slicks right now I enjoy riding and hope to keep progressing. I started for fitness and lost 50lbs since mid May riding 3x per week+. 

I have ridden several bikes and liked the Specialized Allez Elite ride and appreciate the 105 package on it. It was a 54cm (I'm 5' 8") and runs about $1.3K. For the same price, I can get a 2007 Felt F5 in a 56cm frame. I rode the Z100 (entry level) and found it felt too cramped and to low to the ground for me at 54cm. The 56cm F4 felt pretty good (might need a minor adjustment or two) but all other bike shops are telling me I'd be getting a bike that's too big for me and want me to ride their 54cm. Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

paganopj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very new to riding road bikes. I have a dirt bike that has slicks right now I enjoy riding and hope to keep progressing. I started for fitness and lost 50lbs since mid May riding 3x per week+.
> 
> I have ridden several bikes and liked the Specialized Allez Elite ride and appreciate the 105 package on it. It was a 54cm (I'm 5' 8") and runs about $1.3K. For the same price, I can get a 2007 Felt F5 in a 56cm frame. I rode the Z100 (entry level) and found it felt too cramped and to low to the ground for me at 54cm. The 56cm F4 felt pretty good (might need a minor adjustment or two) but all other bike shops are telling me I'd be getting a bike that's too big for me and want me to ride their 54cm. Anybody have suggestions?


Welcome to RBR forums and congrats on the weight loss - good going! :thumbsup: 

Fit matters most, so invest in a true bike fit by a certified fitter, _then_ focus on the gear. Most beginners do the opposite and in the end find that they've wasted $$ buying the wrong bike first time around.

By a true bike fit I'm referring to a knowledgable fitter taking measurements, asking some questions about goals, etc., test flexibility, then use that info to set you up on a size cycle. After all is said and done, you'll be armed with recommendations for geometry that will work best for you.

One last thing. In this age of sloping TT's, frame size just gets you in the ballpark, because no standards exist between brands.


----------



## paganopj (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you PJ352. You make an excellent point.


----------

